# Under the Sea Throwdown Winners!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (May 25, 2017)

First off thank you to all who paroticipated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.

Now onto the Winners!!!

A big Shout out to the Members choice winner Chew2475!!!!!!!!!!!!! Entry #1

A big Shout out to the Judges choice winner Tropics!!!!!!!!!! Entry #4

Way to think outside the box!

Once again thank you to everyone that participated. Keep your eyes peeled as the next throwdown will be coming out soon.

:


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2017)

Congrats guys! Good job...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2017)

Congrats to all entries, especially Chew and Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Everything looked Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lotsa Great Bear Food!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (May 25, 2017)

I would like to say Thank You to all the Judges personally,but I know they have to remain nameless.

I enjoyed it and really want to see a step by step on the #1 dish 

Thanks to all who voted for me and who participated  I will be posting mine some time tomorrow 

Richie


----------



## gary s (May 25, 2017)

A BIG CONGRATS to all  I think everyone was a winner.

Gary


----------



## myownidaho (May 25, 2017)

Woohoo!!! I got TWO votes!!! ROFL!!! [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]

Actually, I knew it was the wrong dish for this contest while I was making it but the one in my head never made it's way out. Heck, I voted for the paella! 

Great job, everybody! I'll post up the smoked salmon pasta recipe in the next couple of days.


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2017)

Great job everyone and congrats to the winners.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 25, 2017)

Congrats fellas! That was some scrumptious looking seafood!


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!  Absolutely fantastic looking seafood dishes.


----------



## sportgd (May 25, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## mike5051 (May 25, 2017)

Congrats Chew and Richie!  Nice plates!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2017)

Great job to all of you guys!

They all looked like winners!

Congrats to Chew & Richie!!

Al


----------



## chew2475 (May 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your votes.  Have to thank my 6 year old for the inspiration as he had been hounding me to make paella and I thought why not do it up on the fire pit and the smoker.  It came out great and will be doing again now that summer has arrived here in CT.  Will take more pics next time of the whole process.  Congrats to tropics as well on his Judges Choice victory and all the competitors for some good looking dishes.  Have to say those crab legs kept staring me in the face throughout the voting.


----------



## worktogthr (May 26, 2017)

Congrats to both of you!  Gotta get in on the next one.


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> First off thank you to all who paroticipated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.
> 
> Now onto the Winners!!!
> 
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ops-reverse-seared-pic-heavy-under-the-sea-td

My post is up thanks Case

Congrats Chew2475

Richie


----------



## sportgd (May 26, 2017)

Congrats again to the winners!

My post is up... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263109/under-the-sea-seafood-tower-2


----------



## chew2475 (May 26, 2017)

Here is my post for the TD.  Sorry no pics but laid out the steps.  Hard to snap the pics with the open fire and a 6 year old wanting to help  :-)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263124/smoked-seafood-paella-under-the-sea-td


----------



## myownidaho (May 26, 2017)

Here you go!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263126/under-the-sea-smoked-salmon-pasta


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2017)

Great throwdown !!!    thanks to Dirt and all the entrants....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## mike5051 (May 26, 2017)

Here's my entry:

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Smoking Meat (and other things)  › Fish  › Blackened Redfish, Grilled Shrimp Scampi, and ABT's (Under the Sea entry)


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Here's my entry:
> 
> SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Smoking Meat (and other things)  › Fish  › Blackened Redfish, Grilled Shrimp Scampi, and ABT's (Under the Sea entry)


mike I can't find a link there I'll check the main pages

Richie


----------



## smokeymose (May 28, 2017)

Congrats to the winners and kudos to all who entered! I'm now having second thoughts about not liking seafood LOL!

Thank you, Case, for making this happen. I'm already looking forward to the next one.

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks to everyone that participated! Keep your eyes peeled I'll be posting Junes in a few days. This next one ought to be a good one for all to participate in!


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for doing this Case!  It was fun!

Mike


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2017)

Case That is a real nice package you sent me.

Thank You Sponsors













100_5657.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 3, 2017


















100_5658.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 3, 2017






Thanks to all that participated 

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice prize !!!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats to all participants and their plates, Way to go all....


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice prize !!!


That is Case surprised me with that package

Richie


----------



## chew2475 (Jun 3, 2017)

IMG_20170602_194523024.jpg



__ chew2475
__ Jun 3, 2017






Received my prize pack on Friday.  Super psyched to see the Tillamook cheese as well as some other interesting treats.  Will put the javelin thermometer to use on my next smoke. 

Thanks,

Case


----------

